# Indonesian: nganya



## john welch

This may be Indonesian or Balinese but is not in online dictionaries.  Possibly it is : nganaya, nganye or ngane. Do you know any possible forms and meanings?


----------



## riders321

i'm come from indonesia and i don't even know what is that mean


----------



## zip zap

I am not sure, but u mean may be "nggaya". It is a javanese language, and it means "arrogant"


----------



## xavierxavier

Another possibility : "ngana" is a Manadonese word for "you". This word has recently been popularized through the slang interjection "menurut ngana?" which roughly corresponds to the sarcastic "you think?".

It would be easier to guess if there's more context, like how this word is used or what other words you hear along with it.


----------



## john welch

Thanks. Malaysian linguists tell me it's Iban Sarawak  nganya:_ that's it, everything. _And_ nganya-nganya _is  _bulge, forward player in football team_.
Wana  _forest _is  a tribal name in Sulawesi. These may occur in east Australia as nganya _all our _and Nganyawana, a tribal name of forest country.  Sulawesi Macassans brought about 300 Indonesan words to north Australia during 3 centuries.


----------



## fdb

Isolated words without any context are a loss of everyone's time. Where did you see or hear this?


----------



## vincentdev

I think it's "Nanya" (bertanya)_ to ask _)) written in baby language


----------

